# Pet medical Insurance



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Looking into pet medical insurance. I got a brochure from Romo's vet...Pet Insurance.com Doing some research looks like they have 75% of the market. Cost $22/mth. We pay $50 deductible and pay medical bill up front then send them the bill and they reimburse 90%. 

Do you have medical pet insurance for your babies? I am highly considering it. 

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I do carry pet insurance on both Frankie and Lola. I have the AKC Wellness Plan. I think you have to examine each plan and see what suits your needs best. I will tell you this, my Lola has recently been diagnosed with GME. Thankfully, AKC has reimursed about $3000.00 so far in costs for all of the diagnositcs. It will max out at $5000.00 for this incident. The total they will cover per year (minus $120.00 deductible) is $13,000, but only $5000.00 per incident. I am so thankful that I have the coverage.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 27 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867374


> I do carry pet insurance on both Frankie and Lola. I have the AKC Wellness Plan. I think you have to examine each plan and see what suits your needs best. I will tell you this, my Lola has recently been diagnosed with GME. Thankfully, AKC has reimursed about $3000.00 so far in costs for all of the diagnositcs. It will max out at $5000.00 for this incident. The total they will cover per year (minus $120.00 deductible) is $13,000, but only $5000.00 per incident. I am so thankful that I have the coverage.[/B]


Awww, what is GME? Whatever it is,I hope it's not too serious and Lola gets well soon. By the way I love the name Lola. I always said if I get pregnant again and have another girl I would name her Lola, but since I don't plan on having a 3rd baby I am looking to get a girl maltese which I will name Lola! Wow, AKC seems to cover alot of the cost. How much does it cost per month? I am glad you took initiative and got the coverage too. Best wishes for Lola!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I suppose there are a select few pet health insurances that are okay to get, but for the most part I believe you're better off just putting aside whatever monthly cost it would be to get pet insurance into a separate savings account (ie: $25/mo).

The one you're looking into seems a bit high to me -- you pay $22/mo but if you go in you have to pay a $50 each time + 10% of the total bill (after reinbursement)? If you just saved $25/mo and put it away you should have enough money in case something were to happen, but if nothing does happen you still have your money.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 27 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867383


> I suppose there are a select few pet health insurances that are okay to get, but for the most part I believe you're better off just putting aside whatever monthly cost it would be to get pet insurance into a separate savings account (ie: $25/mo).
> 
> The one you're looking into seems a bit high to me -- you pay $22/mo but if you go in you have to pay a $50 each time + 10% of the total bill (after reinbursement)? If you just saved $25/mo and put it away you should have enough money in case something were to happen, but if nothing does happen you still have your money.[/B]


That is one option, but if you have something devastating happen, (and it can happen to anyone) 25.00 per month is not enough. Vet care is just like human care now. The diagnostics are similar and pricing is steep. My dog is just 3 years old. At 25/mo, I would have saved 900.00 so far. Lola's bills since late Oct. have run about 5000.00 to date. You would realistically need to save a couple of hundred a month for a while to handle a moderately complex problem with your pet. My AKC is 62/mo. It covers everything, including flea meds, vaccines, and every other med or x-ray, or lab test my dogs needed. Even dental cleaning with anesthesia (pre op blood work included). So, I will stick with my plan. I like that I never need to worry that I cannot afford a trip to the vet if I need to take one of them in for anything.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's the link to the AKC insurance plans - this should answer a lot of your questions about this particular plan: http://www.akcpethealthcare.com/ , and here's a recent link to a topic thread about Banfield (Petsmart): 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...l=pet+insurance
and here's an eye opener about vets on commission 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...l=pet+insurance


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I do have VPI on both of my pups. I have the plan that reimburses for wellness (I come out ahead about $20 or $30 per dog each year) but really have it for major catastrophies. Tessa had some sort of anaphylactic reaction last summer that cost nearly $1000 over several trips to the vet and ER and insurance reimbursed about half of it. Considering the amount of the premiums, again I came out ahead by about $300. 

As for vets being on commission or getting "referral fees", ask your own vet. My vet has heard of that at some clinics in the Chicago area but said their practice would never do that.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 28 2009, 01:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867417


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 27 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867383





> I suppose there are a select few pet health insurances that are okay to get, but for the most part I believe you're better off just putting aside whatever monthly cost it would be to get pet insurance into a separate savings account (ie: $25/mo).
> 
> I do see your point in that too. If there is no major catastrophy we would save a lot. But I always like to plan ahead, you just never know.
> 
> The one you're looking into seems a bit high to me -- you pay $22/mo but if you go in you have to pay a $50 each time + 10% of the total bill (after reinbursement)? If you just saved $25/mo and put it away you should have enough money in case something were to happen, but if nothing does happen you still have your money.[/B]


That is one option, but if you have something devastating happen, (and it can happen to anyone) 25.00 per month is not enough. Vet care is just like human care now. The diagnostics are similar and pricing is steep. My dog is just 3 years old. At 25/mo, I would have saved 900.00 so far. Lola's bills since late Oct. have run about 5000.00 to date. You would realistically need to save a couple of hundred a month for a while to handle a moderately complex problem with your pet. My AKC is 62/mo. It covers everything, including flea meds, vaccines, and every other med or x-ray, or lab test my dogs needed. Even dental cleaning with anesthesia (pre op blood work included). So, I will stick with my plan. I like that I never need to worry that I cannot afford a trip to the vet if I need to take one of them in for anything.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I did look into the AKC plans on their website and I do like the wellness plus. Romo will also need to be neutured soon and that is covered too. I am so glad you had your coverage in your case, wow that would of been a disaster if it came out of pocket. Good for you. Thanks for letting me know about AKC.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Dec 28 2009, 08:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867467


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 28 2009, 01:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867417





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 27 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867383





> I suppose there are a select few pet health insurances that are okay to get, but for the most part I believe you're better off just putting aside whatever monthly cost it would be to get pet insurance into a separate savings account (ie: $25/mo).
> 
> I do see your point in that too. If there is no major catastrophy we would save a lot. But I always like to plan ahead, you just never know.
> 
> The one you're looking into seems a bit high to me -- you pay $22/mo but if you go in you have to pay a $50 each time + 10% of the total bill (after reinbursement)? If you just saved $25/mo and put it away you should have enough money in case something were to happen, but if nothing does happen you still have your money.[/B]


That is one option, but if you have something devastating happen, (and it can happen to anyone) 25.00 per month is not enough. Vet care is just like human care now. The diagnostics are similar and pricing is steep. My dog is just 3 years old. At 25/mo, I would have saved 900.00 so far. Lola's bills since late Oct. have run about 5000.00 to date. You would realistically need to save a couple of hundred a month for a while to handle a moderately complex problem with your pet. My AKC is 62/mo. It covers everything, including flea meds, vaccines, and every other med or x-ray, or lab test my dogs needed. Even dental cleaning with anesthesia (pre op blood work included). So, I will stick with my plan. I like that I never need to worry that I cannot afford a trip to the vet if I need to take one of them in for anything.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I did look into the AKC plans on their website and I do like the wellness plus. Romo will also need to be neutured soon and that is covered too. I am so glad you had your coverage in your case, wow that would of been a disaster if it came out of pocket. Good for you. Thanks for letting me know about AKC.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We don't have pet insurance. We'd rather put money aside for medical emergencies than pay for insurance. We only visit the vet for a yearly checkup, bloodwork, and heartworm pills.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

No, no pet insurance here...unfortunately, I don't have health insurance on myself even....adjunct professor and all. ((sigh)). Only DS has health insurance, and thankfully that's cuz his non-custodial father must provide it.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have pet insurance for Milo but couldn't afford to continue with Amber and Roxy's insurance this year.
Milo's insurance also covers if he ever got stolen - which is a huge problem here with pure bred dogs  

Out of the 3, he's at the biggest risk of getting sick(I've been at the vet a lot with him already, 3 years with Roxy and only yearly check ups, 7 years with Amber and only 1 ear infection and yearly check ups) or being stolen.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just be sure you understand what the policy does and does not cover. Most will not cover things like luxating patella or eye problems or liver problems for Maltese.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 29 2009, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867972


> Just be sure you understand what the policy does and does not cover. Most will not cover things like luxating patella or eye problems or liver problems for Maltese.[/B]


That is very true. Read the fine print. They do however pay for the diagnositcs for these problems (which can be quite pricey) but not the treatment.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The one plan that has paid off most for my clients has been cancer coverage for chemo, surgery, and radiation. Its something I consider getting on my dogs when we move out of this area.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Dec 28 2009, 07:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867457


> I do have VPI on both of my pups. I have the plan that reimburses for wellness (I come out ahead about $20 or $30 per dog each year) but really have it for major catastrophies. Tessa had some sort of anaphylactic reaction last summer that cost nearly $1000 over several trips to the vet and ER and insurance reimbursed about half of it. Considering the amount of the premiums, again I came out ahead by about $300.
> 
> As for vets being on commission or getting "referral fees", ask your own vet. My vet has heard of that at some clinics in the Chicago area but said their practice would never do that.[/B]


I have VPI, too, for Kallie and Catcher. I will eventually add it for Claire. I have been pleased with their reimbursements. My vet's office files the claims for me and the payments come quickly. Luckily my guys have not had any medical issues other than a very rare stomach issue, etc. I have mainly used it for wellness visits. I am afraid to cancel the insurance, though.. .afraid something bad will happen! Superstitious!! :brownbag:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 29 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867999


> QUOTE (maggieh @ Dec 28 2009, 07:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867457





> I do have VPI on both of my pups. I have the plan that reimburses for wellness (I come out ahead about $20 or $30 per dog each year) but really have it for major catastrophies. Tessa had some sort of anaphylactic reaction last summer that cost nearly $1000 over several trips to the vet and ER and insurance reimbursed about half of it. Considering the amount of the premiums, again I came out ahead by about $300.
> 
> As for vets being on commission or getting "referral fees", ask your own vet. My vet has heard of that at some clinics in the Chicago area but said their practice would never do that.[/B]


I have VPI, too, for Kallie and Catcher. I will eventually add it for Claire. I have been pleased with their reimbursements. My vet's office files the claims for me and the payments come quickly. Luckily my guys have not had any medical issues other than a very rare stomach issue, etc. I have mainly used it for wellness visits. I am afraid to cancel the insurance, though.. .afraid something bad will happen! Superstitious!! :brownbag:
[/B][/QUOTE]
I will never cancel mine! It is covering Lola's GME care, thank goodness! You just never know.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

I think everyone has good points. I think of it this way...we carry medical insurance on ourselves and our family members. Our Maltese' are a part of our family and their health could be at risk just like any of us. It would be terrible if something major came up but having coverage would ensure that we take full advantage of medical needs. I am going to get coverage. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We have PetPlan.

It does not cover any wellness. However, I've found it covers the most out of majority of pet insurance. They pay for lost or stolen pets. Or even the death of a pet caused by injury or illness. It will cover boarding or pet sitting fees if *I* ever have to be hospitalized or have surgery. It will pay for part of fees if I go on vacation and have to return because one of them gets injured or sick. It covers genetic health issues and things like the LP. My sister had a friend who switched to a different pet insurance company (he had PetPlan) then his toy poodle was diagnosed with LP and the new company would not cover it. Had he stayed with PetPlan it would have been covered.

It will also cover Dr. Julie for us, even when she uses Holistic treatments because she is a certified DVM.

There are waiting periods when you first sign on. But if you can get your vet to do a health exam and document (in their file) that things like knees, hips, eyes are good - the wait period is often waived. Grace was signed up the day we got her. 2 days later her knees were documented as good - so her knees are now covered.

Overall I've been happy with the company. They have even called daily (better then the vet!) to check on Gus when he was really sick last year.

I know for us having insurance for them is important. Especially with all of Gussy's health issues.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

I have Petplan too. I picked it because it is one of the few that covers luxating patella. However, it is costly at $40 a month and a $200 deductible. It does give me a bit of peace of mind though.


----------

